# lost paddle on dowd chute



## krohrig (Jun 23, 2005)

i lost a werner sidekick last night june 22nd. it's a bent shaft with white blades. my name is in red perm marker but has faded.

if you find it please contact me for refreshing reward.

[email protected]
970-846-6269

thanks, 
kreston


----------

